# Vienna, Austria



## Boozzz (Aug 20, 2005)

Hey guys,
I'll be coming to Vienna in a couple of months, and I'll probably be taking my mountainbike with me. Does anyone know if there are some nice trails nearby? I saw something on the internet about trails in the Wienerwald. How are those? I won't have a car available, so I'll have to go everywhere by bike (or train).
Thanks!


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

Boozzz said:


> Hey guys,
> I'll be coming to Vienna in a couple of months, and I'll probably be taking my mountainbike with me. Does anyone know if there are some nice trails nearby? I saw something on the internet about trails in the Wienerwald. How are those? I won't have a car available, so I'll have to go everywhere by bike (or train).
> Thanks!


i was there for work last year but just rode a townie rental bike. the city is super bike friendly with bike paths everywhere. i rented a bike at some place like citybike or something and they had some suggested routes. i rode up the hill where the vineyards are and had some wine. the paths along the big island in the river are fun.

an mtbr member there is simian23, try PMing him
simian23


----------



## Prestige (Oct 22, 2010)

Going to Vienna for almost two weeks starting from end of July. Is riding in Wienerwald good for AM bike? How about bikeparks, is the one in Semmering closest place to Vienna where i can get lift to the top`


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

wienerwald is nice, an AM bike would be fine there. Yes, Semmering is the closest bike park.


----------



## Prestige (Oct 22, 2010)

Awesome. Thanks for the info cicatrix. Is there group rides in Wienerwald that would be easy to join, or some MTBforums for that area?


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm sure there are group rides, but I do not know of any. Your best bet is to go into a few bike shops and ask them if they know any group rides and where they meet. What you could also do is just show up there, ride around a bit and ask someone if you can join them on their ride.


----------

